# Coco fiber for snakes instead of Aspen



## viper69 (Nov 24, 2018)

always used aspen for substrate.

Was on a snake forum and many people have switched to coco fiber. Evidently it fights poop odor better and is more absorbent than aspen.

Just wanted to see if anyone has done this?

The people who switched swear by it.


----------



## Patherophis (Nov 24, 2018)

I remember heated discussions when reputable breeders claimed that if ingested with food it can get stuck in reptiles guts and kill them, proving it with autopsies. I personally wouldnt risk it.

https://cs-cz.facebook.com/exomed.c...m-získat-informace-o-chovu-p/663138407074431/
english version in first comment

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 24, 2018)

viper69 said:


> always used aspen for substrate.
> 
> Was on a snake forum and many people have switched to coco fiber. Evidently it fights poop odor better and is more absorbent than aspen.
> 
> ...


Apart from it being more expensive there's no reason not too. I use Lignocel for my hognose. Used to use aspen for my retics.


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 24, 2018)

I asked a well-known Thamnophis breeder with a good reputation here if he uses coco fiber, he said he didn't because it becomes to dust-like when it dries out. Maybe this isn't the case for more humid species?

I'm keeping my young T.marcianus on kitchen towel for the moment, she'll be getting bark when in her final terrarium.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dandrobates (Nov 24, 2018)

Paper towels or newsprint are simple, cheep and fool proof. I’ve never used eco earth or aspen as both are dusty easily ingested and hard to keep clean. As far as odor control goes neither can be beat.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 24, 2018)

I’ve heard about the dust. Supposedly a couple companies are making it dust free, probably just dust reduced.

When I switched to aspen it definitely was better than paper for odor control.


----------



## Pythonipus (Dec 12, 2018)

I use coco mixed with forest floor for now. Going to go the bioactive route at some point when I make more money. I don't have any dust issues and cleaning is only slightly more annoying, but that is what a handy dandy shop vac is for.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 12, 2018)

Pythonipus said:


> I use coco mixed with forest floor for now. Going to go the bioactive route at some point when I make more money. I don't have any dust issues and cleaning is only slightly more annoying, but that is what a handy dandy shop vac is for.


You vac up the aspen? I hadn't thought of that hah.


----------



## The Snark (Dec 12, 2018)

The problem with coir dust stems mainly from it being the entire husk (without the skin). The husk is 75% mesocarp, the fiber fabrics and ropes are made from, and 25% pith, the fine dusty nasty mess material. Processed mesocarp is usually lighter in color and often bundled or even coiled instead of sold in bagged globs.

One common method of seperating the mesocarp from the pith is they using huge washing machines. But don't even think about trying this with a household appliance type. If the stray fibers don't clog it up solid you will never be able to wash clothes in that machine again: pith=itch powder.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Teal (Dec 13, 2018)

I use top soil for my snakes as well as my inverts. Never had a problem!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SapphireTigress (Dec 13, 2018)

Cocofiber if mixed with moss or something worked well for me but it does dry out FAST and make dusty dusty messes if you're not always constantly on top of it.

I used it with frogs to the best success as they stay much more humid than my sand boas.


----------



## vespers (Dec 24, 2018)

viper69 said:


> always used aspen for substrate.
> 
> Was on a snake forum and many people have switched to coco fiber. Evidently it fights poop odor better and is more absorbent than aspen.
> 
> ...


I've tried both of those substrates for my snakes, coco fiber works fine but it can be a bit messy. I think coco husk is a better alternative, IMO. It has all of the positive aspects of the fiber, while the larger particulate size keeps it from being a mess.


----------



## FinnMosin (Dec 26, 2018)

Just keep in mind many snakes enjoy burrowing and fine aspen holds burrows very well. Ingestion really isn’t too much an issue if you’re not dropping wet rats in. And many snakes are transferred to feeding tubs as well. That said I have used and still do a very wide variety of substrates for my wide variety of snakes. Many are in natuaralistic enclosures.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 30, 2018)

vespers said:


> I've tried both of those substrates for my snakes, coco fiber works fine but it can be a bit messy. I think coco husk is a better alternative, IMO. It has all of the positive aspects of the fiber, while the larger particulate size keeps it from being a mess.


I was hoping you'd see this one. Curious, the husk is less messy because it's not as finely ground? Husk better than aspen?


----------



## vespers (Dec 30, 2018)

viper69 said:


> I was hoping you'd see this one. Curious, the husk is less messy because it's not as finely ground? Husk better than aspen?


Yeah, the larger particle size is often much less "dusty",  and doesn't stick to everything. Easier to change out too. Plus the husk holds humidity really well. Aspen works alright, but I tend to use it for more arid species (Western Hognose, for example). Being that there's really no 'perfect' snake substrate though, it all boils down to individual preferences of course.


----------



## Potatatas (Jan 3, 2019)

I have only recently got my first snake so I'm a newbie but coco fibre with a some orchid bark mixed in for my cali king. It looks very naturalistic, simple to clean and I don't find it all that dusty. My king loves burrowing in it too. The only downside is that it can get everywhere if you're not careful, eg during a water change I've ended up with lots of coco fibre in the fresh water...

Maybe not the best if you have any high humidity requirements but it looks awesome IMO.

Never used anything else as again, im a newbie so you should probs just disregard everything I say...


----------

